# IMPORTANT!!!!!! What's wrong with my rooster?



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey ya'll this morning I let my chickens out and then went to do my goats(the chickens take a while to come out), so after I was done with the goats, I went to go check on the chickens to make sure everyone was ok. So I found my rooster on the floor of the run standing up but his head down on the ground shaking it violently. I picked him up and brought him inside and told my mom. We didn't know what was going on with him so I brought him back down to the coop. And the way I was carrying him was on his back head on my arm and he was breathing very heavily and long. So he was having trouble breathing. I stood at the chicken coop with him in my arms for a while so he can breathe thinking that was just the problem and then I put him down after a good 5 minutes and when I put him down he stood fine but he put his head to the side and couldn't stand it up normally nor walk cause he was all wobbly. 

So I picked him up again and brought him back into the house. By this time it's 7:30 am and I first got him at 7:10 am. We didn't know what was wrong with my rooster and knew he was suffering since he was barely breathing so we had to put him down    :crying. 

So does anyone know what this is? Is it contagious to other chickens?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 9, 2021)

So sorry that you could not save him. I have never quite heard of something like this. The only thing that comes to my mind as a possibility is choke, in other animals, it could possibly cause this behavior if serious enough. 
I feel like I should know the answer to this, and I really don't. Sorry.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 10, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> So sorry that you could not save him. I have never quite heard of something like this. The only thing that comes to my mind as a possibility is choke, in other animals, it could possibly cause this behavior if serious enough.
> I feel like I should know the answer to this, and I really don't. Sorry.


I checked to see if he was choking but couldn't tell.....there was no way for him to choke since I didn't put food out yet, he was fine the night before all of this happened!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 10, 2021)

So sorry you lost your rooster.

You might want to read through this article and see if anything fits.









						Signs your chickens might have gapeworm PLUS how to treat it
					

If your bird is coughing and gasping, it could be a sneaky little worm. When NZ Lifestyle Block reader Martin saw his Araucana hen Goldie gasping for breath, making funny rasping noises and shaking her head, he thought she might be thirsty. The only problem was, there was plenty of water...




					thisnzlife.co.nz


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 10, 2021)

And then this morning my naked neck hen decided to have a prolapsed vent!!!! :mad 

Does anyone know how to treat this?


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 10, 2021)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> And then this morning my naked neck hen decided to have a prolapsed vent!!!! :mad
> 
> Does anyone know how to treat this?


You can gently slide it back into place (might need to greese up your ginger first.  Vaseline or olive oil).

But....  if it slides back out after 1 or 2 reinsertions you will have to put her down.

Yes... totally sucks.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 10, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> You can gently slide it back into place (might need to greese up your ginger first.  Vaseline or olive oil).
> 
> But....  if it slides back out after 1 or 2 reinsertions you will have to put her down.
> 
> Yes... totally sucks.


I will try that out! I just don't know why she has a prolapsed vent...she is too young to lay eggs....do you know why she would be doing this? 

I just don't wan to put another chicken down, especially a hen!!


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 10, 2021)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> I will try that out! I just don't know why she has a prolapsed vent...she is too young to lay eggs....do you know why she would be doing this?
> 
> I just don't wan to put another chicken down, especially a hen!!


It an happen if they get dehydrated or don't have enough calcium...

Or just genetics.

If she hasn't laid eggs yet then it is from constipation. 

Make sure she has no more dried poo chunks inside her.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 11, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> It an happen if they get dehydrated or don't have enough calcium...
> 
> Or just genetics.
> 
> ...


We have pushed it back in, she couldn't have been dehydrated or not enough calcium. They have all of that. 

I don't know about genetics, she did;t have any dried poo chunks on her. 

As I said we pushed it back in and she seems to be ok, hoping she doesn't push it out again!


----------

